# 1st detail of new LR Discovery



## Jester. (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi all, still lurking, picking up latest tips. 👍🏼

Recently changed my Jag XF for a new Discovery, thought I'd share some pics although I know it won't be to everyone's taste













...and now compared to the Mini,.....


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks great, the colour suits it well.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice car and as above comment the colour suits the car very well

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Very nice mate 

the change from the Disco 4 will just take time for people to appreciate how nice these New Disco's really are. 

Looks ace :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I really like the look of the new discos


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

That looks so impressive, excellent work too, colour looks spot on.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Very good choice!

New disco is a very nice car....... a complete change to the Jag i'd expect?


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

Jester. said:


> Hi all, still lurking, picking up latest tips. 👍🏼
> 
> Recently changed my Jag XF for a new Discovery, thought I'd share some pics although I know it won't be to everyone's taste
> 
> ...


Which JLR site are you at? I'm at CB. I can't decide what to order next, I wasn't that impressed when had the disco from FEU.


----------



## Jester. (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks all, yes quite a change from the XF.

Hi chuckleuk, mostly based at Gaydon, but have been at Solihull for 2 years launching,... new Discovery! If you're interested in one, take a look at a production model, they are a lot better than the FEU's. Having seen MANY over the the last 2 years gave me plenty of time to see which colours work best, glad everyone is liking Silicon Silver, and thanks for the comments on the car.


----------



## harry.jackson (Dec 29, 2014)

Jester. said:


> Hi all, still lurking, picking up latest tips.
> 
> Recently changed my Jag XF for a new Discovery, thought I'd share some pics although I know it won't be to everyone's taste
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed. I'm guessing you work for JLR from the plate  very smart indeed! Big fan of these new discos, was close to buying a Disco sport but unfortunately the towing abilities are poor on them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlmu77 (Dec 2, 2016)

They are a stunning car to drive. Just slightly firmer than a Range Rover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

The mini looks like a scale model!


----------



## Staticsri (May 5, 2017)

Love the colour of that mate,nice work


----------



## Jester. (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks again all, 

Interestlingly, the mini has 17" wheels. Look again, see how the 21's on the Disco make them look like 13's &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## carlmu77 (Dec 2, 2016)

The mini really is a mini. Is the disco fully kitted out? It's great that I get paid to drive these awesome machines every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Absolutely love the front of these...and the side view...but the lights on the **** look completely out of place, like they were pinched from a saloon or something.

It definitely looks better in this colour rather than darker ones though that's for sure, and it's a damned nice car regardless of the rump!


----------



## Jet1ok (Apr 28, 2017)

Drove one of these for 1300 mile while my brand new RRSport was having paint defects rectified ( should never have come out of the factory like it did and dealer said they didn't see it either) took me 10 seconds to spot ! - does that say something about my perfection obsession!!
Anyway rant over - liked it- comfy, great Drive , cavernous boot to boot.
Nice colour - like the RRS though, a pain to wash the roof unless your 6 ft 6"


----------



## Jester. (Aug 17, 2016)

Haha!! Yes, I'm 5'7. So have to get step ladders out, which I actually need to reach the middle of the bonnet even ☹

Good to hear I clearly chose the right colour To answer above, it is pretty high spec, TDV6 HSE Lux with a few extra toys I believe. My son specked it on the configuration, came to an eye watering £71k 
It's a fantastic car, but way too big for what we need as a family, so will go smaller next time I think. Velar or F-Pace seems about right size.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Jester. said:


> Haha!! Yes, I'm 5'7. So have to get step ladders out, which I actually need to reach the middle of the bonnet even ☹
> 
> Good to hear I clearly chose the right colour ���� To answer above, it is pretty high spec, TDV6 HSE Lux with a few extra toys I believe. My son specked it on the configuration, came to an eye watering £71k ��
> It's a fantastic car, but way too big for what we need as a family, so will go smaller next time I think. Velar or F-Pace seems about right size.


Not the Disco-sport then? Interested to hear the reasoning behind that if you don't mind giving some insight?


----------



## Jet1ok (Apr 28, 2017)

Did you manage to buy before the 1 April ( significant for More than one reason perhaps!) new VED increase deadline? I calculated that it would have cost me £1500 more over 6 years if I bought after this date!!!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Good looking car. Certainly going to have your work cut out getting around the big beast.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed, from the side they look quite similar to a Saab 95 estate?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice car buddy and a great colour! My friends dad always gets a new disco but when this came out he found the rear plate hideous so opted for an autograph Range Rover instead. I have to agree though. The rest of the car looks awesome but what were the designers thinking with that not offset and square but not central plate?


----------



## carlmu77 (Dec 2, 2016)

Guitarjon said:


> Nice car buddy and a great colour! My friends dad always gets a new disco but when this came out he found the rear plate hideous so opted for an autograph Range Rover instead. I have to agree though. The rest of the car looks awesome but what were the designers thinking with that not offset and square but not central plate?


To be fair, what Discovery ever had a straight number plate. They were always to the left. They kept it traditional

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Jester. said:


> Hi all, still lurking, picking up latest tips. 👍🏼


Out of interest what product is curing on the car in this picture?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice car but my OCD could not cope with the rear door and the numberplate location. I know the swage line is a nod to the window line of previous generation Discoverys but it looks wrong


----------



## Jester. (Aug 17, 2016)

To answer above, I put a layer of SRP on.

Yeah, the number plate at the back, certainly been quite controversial, but I think we have it worst in the UK with a long yellow plate. The Euro White plates and the shorter US plates definitely look better on the disco.


----------



## Civic233 (Feb 12, 2015)

god the mini looks like a micro machine!


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Bet its a lovely thing to drive but the rear of it looks all wrong, afraid i personally wouldn't pay anywhere near that money for something that looks like that


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

A wicked big beast!

But again the rear plate pickles my head, why not square? Or centred.

Previous big Hyundai was offset, see the newest version has centred and looks so much better when symmetrical.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Super G said:


> But again the rear plate pickles my head, why not square? Or centred.


I completely agree. That would just drive me nuts.

Really lovely big motor otherwise though.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

looks fab in that colour


----------



## carlmu77 (Dec 2, 2016)

Cookies said:


> I completely agree. That would just drive me nuts.
> 
> Really lovely big motor otherwise though.
> 
> ...


If you ever get the chance to drive one you will completely forget about the back end

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

